# S-Works Venge Cavendish Edition



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Just finished putting this bike together yesterday. My Allez is still going to be the crit bike, but the Venge will see longer circuits and road races. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but will this weekend. The frame is 56cm and was fit exactly like my Allez (BG fit): a 5mm spacer was needed under the stem as the Venge has a shorter head tube but a taller bearing cap. 

Weight: 6.70kg / 14.76lb

Specs:
frame: 56cm S-Works Venge Cavendish Edition
shifters: Sram Force 22
R derailleur: Sram Force 22
F derailleur: Sram Force 22
crankset: S-Works cranks, alum spider
brakes: Sram Red Aero Link
chain: KMC X11SL
cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 9000 11-25
stem: 3T ARX Team Stealth
handlebar: 3T Ergonova Team Stealth
tape: Easton Microfiber
saddle: Specialized Romin Pro
pedals: Speedplay Zero stainless 
wheels: Zipp 303 FC clinchers
tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 24
tubes: Giant 
cables: Jagwire

Pics:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful. I look forward to any comparison you could provide comparing your new Venge to the Alez....perception of ride and speed difference....climbing etc.
Congrats!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

That is one of the best looking bikes I've seen here, congratulations.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

All I can say is, wow! Looks amazing!! ENJOY!!


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice but 303's are not advised I did not think?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice frame. Few comments.

Why didn't you go with a full Red 22 group?

No carbon spider?

You definitely need these Zipp decals...










Looks great though. Enjoy it!


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Rick Draper said:


> Nice but 303's are not advised I did not think?


Plenty of clearance on the Venge. I know of others that have used the same combo with no ill effects....



carbonLORD said:


> Nice frame. Few comments.
> 
> Why didn't you go with a full Red 22 group?
> 
> ...


The Force 22 components were takeoffs that I bought off a friend. Also, only a 70 gram difference between Red 22 and Force 22 (shifters, F & R derailleurs). 

The alloy spider was already on the cranks. When the chainrings are worn, I'll change to the carbon spider and Praxis rings.

Those decals are cool, but maybe too much. Might have my friend make green team decals though.....


----------



## shanehill (Dec 30, 2013)

Man, that thing makes me want to go out and find a Cav frameset for a new bike. That's one of the hottest looking bikes I've seen. Nice job.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful bike, Congratulations. I'd love to see a closeup pic of the headset, spacer, stem area. Building an SW Venge with DA9000 now, using same stem (non stealth) and bars.


----------

